# Mail & IMAP. Je ne vois pas les messages envoyés



## m1ke (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,

je suis entrain de me casser la tête à synchroniser convenablement mon email sur mes trois appareils, à savoir un MBP sous Lion, un iPad & iPhone sous iOS5. Explication:

J'ai une adresse email perso attaché à un nom de domaine m'appartenant (chez OVH) de type:

prenom_at_nom.fr

J'ai configuré l'adresse en IMAP sur le mac, la tablette et le telephone.


Si j'envoi un courrier depuis l'iPad, pas de probleme, il est également visible dans les "messages envoyés" sur l'iPhone et le MacBook. Donc OK
Si j'envoi un courrier depuis l'iPhone, pas de probleme il est également visible dans les "messages envoyés" sur l'ipad et le macBook. Donc OK
Mais si j'envoi un courrier *depuis l'application Mail du MacBook*, il n'apparait pas dans les "messages envoyés" de l'iPhone ni de l'iPad. Donc pas OK

Et c'est ennuyeux.
Quelqu'un pourrait m'éclairer sur ce problème ?
Merci pour votre aide


----------

